# Lighthearted Songs From Back In The Day Thread



## SeaBreeze

This thread will be for us to remember some of the more fun and lighthearted songs from back in the day. Please add some that you remember! 



King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## SeaBreeze

*If You Wanna Be Happy - Jimmy Soul*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor - Lonnie Donegan*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - Rolf Harris*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*May the Bird of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose - Little Jimmy Dickens*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Hot Rod Lincoln - Johnny Bond*


----------



## rkunsaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJyD_5-QGms


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah - Allan Sherman*


----------



## nojmit

Splish splash I was takin' a bath.


----------



## janfromflorida

Pick 'em & listen http://tropicalglen.com/indexold.html


----------



## Jillaroo

_Brings back lot's of memories thanks:thankyou:_


----------



## JustBonee

Ray Stevens


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee

Melanie -  Brand New Key


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## SeaBreeze

*Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Volare - Dean Martin*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Lazy, Hazy, Crazy Days of Summer - Nat King Cole*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy of Company B - Andrews Sisters*


----------



## JustBonee

Another in the silly mind frame...


----------



## Poppy




----------



## nojmit

Alley Oop by the Hollywood Argyles


----------



## JustBonee

Thanks  Tim!  .. now,  how did I forget that one?!   A favorite oldie of mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*My Boy Lollipop - Millie Small*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Chantilly Lace - The Big Bopper (1958)*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Papa Oom Mow Mow - The Rivingtons*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Unicorn Song - Irish Rovers*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

The Who - Pictures of Lily


----------



## SeaBreeze

Feeling Groovy - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## oldman




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Canada!  Sweet City Woman


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99

Wow Seabreeze..that one brings back memories


----------



## Karen99

Can't forget this one!


----------



## Arachne

fond memories of this..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

The Trashmen - _Surfin' Bird (Bird is the Word) - _1963


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Don't know if you ever watched the show Arrested Development but one of the funniest bits on that show involved the song Afternoon Delight. The main character (played by Jason Bateman) was at the company Christmas party and he and his niece decided do some karaoke and did this song without not really knowing the words or what they meant.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's funny Mark, remember the show but not that episode.


----------



## boaterboi




----------



## MarkinPhx

I never knew he sang a version of the song ! 



boaterboi said:


>


----------



## boaterboi

MarkinPhx said:


> I never knew he sang a version of the song !



Yep, and I love it. It's from way before I was born. Check out this gem from 1942 that's on my favorites list!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Kookie, Kookie, Lend Me Your Comb _- Edd Byrnes and Connie Stevens, 1959 layful::sentimental:nthego:

"Baby, _you_'_re the ginchiest_!"


----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## NancyNGA

Sergio Mendes and the Brazil '66 - _Pretty World_, 1969


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hauntedtexan

*Remember the Harmonicats?*

I vividly remember sitting in my grandparents living room listening to "The Harmonica Gang" on Ed Sullivan's show...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## James




----------

